# Our 2004-2005 Milwaukee Bucks



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

This is what I think the Bucks will look like starting and bench wise.

*Our 2004-2005 Milwaukee Bucks:

Starters:

Dan Gadzuric Joe Smith Keith Van Horn Michael Redd Mike James





































Bench:

Zendon Hamilton Dan Santiago Lonnie Jones Zaza Pachulia Marcus Haislip Toni Kukoc Desmond Mason Erick Strickland Maurice Williams

































































Injured List:
TJ Ford







*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think this team is tough to predict. Without Ford, I am more likely to say they will miss the playoffs, but then again, they have some great chemistry.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think this team is tough to predict. Without Ford, I am more likely to say they will miss the playoffs, but then again, they have some great chemistry.


I think that we have a good shot without TJ. I think Mike can lead our team while TJ is out and Mo can also can be a nice contributor. Mike will step it up, KVH was playing real good until he got injured, and Gadzilla should step and be a better starter than Skinner was last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to love the offensive philosophy of this team and having Williams, Mason and Kukoc off the bench makes the Bucks dangerous. 

I think this season will prove how good of a coach Terry Porter is and I am very fond of him as a coach.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say that's a pretty decent line-up in the east, esp. with Mase, Kukoc, and Zaza off the bench (all these guys can easily step into the starting line-up). I guess key will be how much Van Horn contributes to the team, 'cuz Bucks need him to step up as the #2 option. 
I say they'll be playoff bound, 6-8 seed.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I think we have a very good shot to make the playoffs especially since we improved from last year and we have a very legit shot at the 6 seed in the East IMO.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't think that Dan Gadsuric will start. Last year, while Skinner was injured, Terry started Dan Santiago, and just played Gadsuric and sometimes Kukoc at the C. Dan Santiago is a better rebounder, and Terry could use an inside post presence at the beginning of games. He might even start Zaza.

Isn't Symon on the roster? He played well in the summer.

My prediction: Bucks go 45-37, nabbing the #5 position in the east.

Go Bucks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> I don't think that Dan Gadsuric will start. Last year, while Skinner was injured, Terry started Dan Santiago, and just played Gadsuric and sometimes Kukoc at the C. Dan is a better rebounder, and Terry could use an inside post presence at the beginning of games. He might even start Zaza.
> 
> Isn't Symon on the roster? He played well in the summer.
> ...


Which sucks for the Bucks. I feel they will get the 5th seed as well and play Detroit/Indiana and lose in the first round, while Cleveland will get the 6th and have a better chance to go to the ECF's.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Santiago can give your team some offense he's a good back up


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When will TJ be back


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> When will TJ be back


that's what i want to know too. mike james is not a bad pg at all, but if the bucks are looking to make the playoffs and really be able to do something there, they need ford. honestly, the best thing for the bucks is if ford missed a lot of the early games but then came back to make a playoff push with them ending up with the 6th seed. there they would get to play the winner of the atlantic division and with ford on the team that's a series they should win.

without ford though, this team should just miss the playoffs.


----------

